# FBE Asian Urn



## barry richardson (May 19, 2013)

I finally finished up the piece of FBE that Kevin hooked me up with (except for buffing it out, which I will wait a few weeks for). I was going to use a pointy finial first, but it didn't look right to me, so I went with this chinese number. I used Robs Zirc for all the dark trim, I love that stuff, turns great, but I discovered that, like most oily exotics, it dont like glue. Needed to rough it up and clean all the mating surfaces with naptha, the collar and base are segmented rings. The FBE developed a few cracks near the base while drying, in hindsight, I should have hollowed all the way through to relieve the stress there. Filled the cracks with tinted resin and stone. The opening is a good 5", so it can be used for storage, as this style of vessel was originally intended, and lets face it, there was no way I was going to hollow it through a little bitty hole. it is about 12" diameter and just over 16" tall. Finished with lacquer. Thanks for looking!
[attachment=25079][attachment=25080][attachment=25081][attachment=25082]


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 19, 2013)

Awesome Barry, well done!
Tom


----------



## Sprung (May 19, 2013)

Gorgeous! I really like the contrast between the FBE and the Zirc.


----------



## Mike Jones (May 19, 2013)

What a beauty! Nice workmanship, Barry! :hatsoff: Cracks are the bain of us all, but you have done an excellent job in making the most of it. Looks like you used the WHOLE piece too! I hope that you have a good market as this piece should command a handsome price.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 19, 2013)

awsome peice barry beutiful form  duck


----------



## Mrfish55 (May 19, 2013)

Stunning, I love it


----------



## SENC (May 19, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## DKMD (May 19, 2013)

Great job, Barry! I love the Asian flare and the flow from form to lid. I'd love to know more about how you made the topper.


----------



## duncsuss (May 19, 2013)

:wts:


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 19, 2013)

Barry - don't really know what to say man - Phenomenal just doesn't seem to cut it.
I love the design, the originality and the execution. 
Hats off to you  
Scott


----------



## barry richardson (May 20, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Great job, Barry! I love the Asian flare and the flow from form to lid. I'd love to know more about how you made the topper.



Thanks for the complements all! 
Doc, as far as making the topper, this was the basic sequence: I first cut a plug from the top and saved it during roughout. I drilled a 1.5" hole in the center of it to remove the pith and relieve stress. When the wood was dry and after I had finish-turned the main piece, I glued a block for chucking to the top of the top piece. I then flattened the bottom and glued the 1 1/4" tall segmented zirc ring to it. From this I shaped, then parted off collar section and glued it to the main body. The rest of the zirc remained to become the bottom rim of the lid. I then shaped the dome and parted the top off the glue block. I turned the little red section separately by simply putting a disc of wood on the screw chuck. (It is african sumac BTW) The top cross piece was turned as a spindle, then the ends were cut at an angle with a miter saw. The short upright piece has a hole through the center, and I hand shaped it a bit on top to mate up with the cross piece. It is all held together with a long concealed screw that terminates in the cross piece. I put a disc of wood inside the lid to conceal the screw head, and all the other sausage making artifacts Hope that makes sense...


----------



## DKMD (May 20, 2013)

Thanks, Barry. I wondered if that disc was pink ivory, but I can see sumac now that you say that... Amazing the color that stuff takes on!

I think I understand your process... I'll have to study the description a bit more when time allows.


----------



## duncsuss (May 20, 2013)

Barry, thanks for sharing how you made the topper/stopper. It's really a work of art in its own right, even without the beautiful urn that it sits atop


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2013)

I agree the lid is a work of art in itself. I take back some of the things I said about you chip makers. Sometimes all that wood on the floor is worth the end result.


----------



## WoodLove (May 20, 2013)

beautiful work Barry. An absolute masterpiece.


----------

